# Is this saw worth a punt?



## Doris (31 Jul 2014)

Hi everyone

I'm looking to upgrade my erbuarer scroll saw to something a bit better. I can't afford a Hegner (even secondhand) and was wondering if there were other scroll saws out there that were sort of underdogs of the Hegner that were within my budget.

I've come across this saw on eBay and wonder if its worth a punt as it looks similar to a hegner.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 12&alt=web

My budget is between £50-80, the less the better if possible.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Chippygeoff (31 Jul 2014)

Hi Doris. Don't even think of getting it. It looks a dog that has been badly neglected. You would have nothing but problems and I doubt if you would get any spare parts for it here in the UK. I really feel for you as there are many would be scrollers out there that would love a decent scroll saw to get started. I would really try and save a bit more money and at least get something that's half decent.


----------



## Claymore (31 Jul 2014)

Hi Doris,
Have to agree with Geoff here..... avoid anything with Parkside/Einheil/Fern written on the side as I have 2 of them here for doorstops! I was fortunate in that i didn't buy them so lost no money but they are VERY bad and will put you off Scrolling for ever.
Keep an eye on Ebay for a secondhand Axminster/Hegner plus the other decent brands as you will save money in the long run.


----------



## novocaine (1 Aug 2014)

it is identical to the clarke 18" excluding the switch position. a good hardworking saw. if you get it for a bargain then why not, if you get it for 30 quid why not have a punt, especially if it's close enough to pick up. it looks to need the table sanding back (no great chore) and will no dowt need a few bits sorting on it, typically the rear bearing and the lower crank shaft bearing.
they vibrate a bit because of the C arm design, clamped to a firm base to deal with this. they may not be a hegner or whatever but they do work and work well.


----------



## Chippygeoff (1 Aug 2014)

I feel that many people who are thinking of taking up scrolling for the first time would be put off if they bought that machine from e-bay, All experienced scrollers know that it is a dog of a scroll saw and it is hard work trying to produce something half decent on one let alone the frustrations of blade changing. The speed is only 1420 so it will be very slow going in hardwoods. Even bolting it down onto a solid base will still cause problems, blades will keep breaking. One guy who had a similar machine could only use number 11 blades, anything smaller would snap as soon as he switched it on.

Doris. If you do see another saw that takes your eye then please let the forum know and we can advise you on the pros and cons because in all probability one of us probably owns the same saw you are looking at.


----------



## novocaine (1 Aug 2014)

I own the clarke 18" saw, I have no issues with blade breakage, the blade change is quick. slacken the rear screw, lift the centre plate and the slide the blade out and into the holder on the right of the table, uses a 4mm allen key. fully intend to put a quick release on, both arms have a threaded hole for adding top and bottom plates. 
I'd suggest that if he had issues with blade breakage either it was misaligned between top and bottom mount or the mount point was worn putting excessive twist on the blade. I guess mine was free so makes it worth the punt.

I'll crawl back into shell, ignore my post above.


----------



## scrimper (1 Aug 2014)

novocaine":2fjp1e0x said:


> I'll crawl back into shell, ignore my post above.



Why would you want to do that?  Everyone's point of view and comments are worthwhile and interesting whether one agrees with or against them. It would be a pretty pointless and boring place if we all had exactly the same thoughts.


----------



## novocaine (1 Aug 2014)

scrimper":34oysq7d said:


> novocaine":34oysq7d said:
> 
> 
> > I'll crawl back into shell, ignore my post above.
> ...



I like my shell, but you are welcome to visit, the kettle is always on.


----------



## toesy (1 Aug 2014)

My 1st Saw was from Ebay an Axminster yellow one for £30.00 did me well and it gave me the bug, some of the older saws seem to be built better and more solid. Than the ones you get now.

Had two of the Clarkes, but think my heavy handedness didn't help. and once I got the saw I have now, I have moved up a gear in terms of what I can make.

Buy what you can afford, and give it a go, personally brand new saws below £120.00 are all the same thing, I would rather buy a 2nd hand saw at £120.00 than a brand new one.


----------



## Scrollerman (2 Aug 2014)

Doris...There has been some good advice and some very uninformed advice given here so let's put this in perspective and answer your question.

You asked *"I've come across this saw on eBay and wonder if its worth a punt as it looks similar to a hegner."
*
First of all, it might look like a Hegner to you but it's not as it's a 'C arm' as has been rightly pointed out by *novocaine*.
This design of saw has been around for years and it's a very solidly built piece of kit with very few moving parts.
How do I know this ? This design was the very first saw I bought years ago back in the 90's and it hasn't changed since then !
Being a 'C arm' saw it has a more aggressive cutting action than parallel arm saws but it's a fantastic way to learn scrollsawing.
Learn on one of those and parallel arm saws will seem tame in comparison !
There are downsides to that saw as it has a very small table like the Hegner and a rubbish blade changing system also like the Hegner.
It would benefit from variable speed but I've never seen this design with that option.

So, the current price (as this posting) of that saw is £15 which is far cheaper than a Hegner rubber blower bellows spare part costing £26 !!

That saw also has a 22" throat which is a bonus.

To answer your question......Is it worth a punt ?

Hmmm...let me think about that ?


----------



## Walney Col (2 Aug 2014)

Also on the plus side it's undoubtedly a brushed motor which means that one of the many £7ish electronic speed controllers will instantly turn it into a variable speed jobbie. Personally I think it's well worth the £15 starting price and I'd even say as high as £25 on the understanding that there _will_ be things you'll want to do to it to bring it up to scratch.

So the bottom line is if you enjoy tinkering with machinery it may well be worth a punt... and if you don't it probably wont.


----------



## powertools (2 Aug 2014)

the-15-scroll-saw-t76846.html

As Walney says it will need some attention but is a better purchase than the later model cheap saws.


----------



## scrimper (2 Aug 2014)

Scrollerman":1giveeqj said:


> There are downsides to that saw as it has a very small table like the Hegner and a rubbish blade changing system also like the Hegner.
> It would benefit from variable speed but I've never seen this design with that option.



I don't wish to criticise your comments but for the life of me I cannot understand why you describe the Hegner blade changing system as rubbish? When I first tried my Hegner I found changing the blade a breeze after my other saws, what could be easier or simpler especially with the quick blade clamp?

Also you describe the table as "very small", again I have never found this to be a problem but in any case it's simple to add an auxiliary table on top the bonus being that you can make the blade hole much smaller to cope with cutting small or fine parts.


----------



## scrimper (2 Aug 2014)

Walney Col":2b0ww98e said:


> Also on the plus side it's undoubtedly a brushed motor which means that one of the many £7ish electronic speed controllers will instantly turn it into a variable speed jobbie. Personally I think it's well worth the £15 starting price and I'd even say as high as £25 on the understanding that there _will_ be things you'll want to do to it to bring it up to scratch.
> 
> So the bottom line is if you enjoy tinkering with machinery it may well be worth a punt... and if you don't it probably wont.



I may be wrong but it looks more like an induction motor to me rather than a brushed one, I much prefer induction they are more reliable long lasting and quieter!

Although I feel this saw has been neglected and I agree with others that it is an economy saw and not great for doing fine fretwork I agree that at £15-£20 it has to be worth that especially if you are prepared to spend a little time giving it a bit of a makeover.


----------



## Walney Col (2 Aug 2014)

25 hours to go and still no bids, am I the only one who's getting excited! ;-)


----------



## finneyb (2 Aug 2014)

Walney Col":1hr795v6 said:


> 25 hours to go and still no bids, am I the only one who's getting excited! ;-)




Apparently, Yes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## martinka (2 Aug 2014)

I think I'd be tempted if it was closer to home, if only to find out if a C-saw really rocks. 
I see there's also a Nu-Tool one on fleabay with a buy it now price of £40


----------



## wizard (2 Aug 2014)

for £15.00 just buy it. simples


----------



## martinka (2 Aug 2014)

wizard":151h2zec said:


> for £15.00 just buy it. simples



Not quite so simples though as you can't 'just buy it' when it's an auction. You can almost guarantee as soon as someone makes the first bid, there will immediately be more bids and the price will go up. Maybe even as far as 16 quid.


----------



## Walney Col (2 Aug 2014)

wizard":32nv5myf said:


> for £15.00 just buy it. simples


£15 is the reserve price not a buy it now price. 

I really hope it goes to someone who'd get a lot of enjoyment out of taking an old crock and giving lots of care and attention to make it the best saw it can possibly be, rather than someone who'd just grumble because it doesn't have this that or the other bin it and move on. If it were local to me and I didn't already have a saw I'd love to give it a bash but out of respect for Doris the OP who asked for our opinions and also cos it's hundreds of miles away I'm just happy to be a spectator. 

Have you had any more thoughts about it Doris? Is it calling out to you to buy it?


----------



## Walney Col (2 Aug 2014)

martinka":2fi9o1gq said:


> Maybe even as far as 16 quid.


*Shock Horror* As high as £16!!! haha

My strategy when I fall in love with an ebay find and just have to have it is to go to my ebay purchase history (to ensure I've got a login that's not going to time out any second) they to type my absolute best bid into the box click the bid button JUST ONCE then sit and watch the minutes and seconds counting down till there's between 7 and 8 seconds to go then click CONFIRM BID.

It's called sniping (not surprisingly ha) and the idea is that the other folks who're doing the same simply don't have time to react and up their bids.

It often works but every once in a while there's a chap who obviously wants it £1.11 more than I do and had already put a higher bid in in which case there's nothing for it but to go sulk. :-(


----------



## wizard (2 Aug 2014)

well put a bid on it then, i got my meddings for a £30.00 bid a few weeks ago


----------



## Walney Col (3 Aug 2014)

wizard":2fn152hj said:


> i got my meddings for a £30.00 bid a few weeks ago


I remember you getting that beast. How you getting on with it?


----------



## Scrollerman (3 Aug 2014)

Chippygeoff":3fwmnj7t said:


> All experienced scrollers know that it is a dog of a scroll saw and it is hard work trying to produce something half decent on one let alone the frustrations of blade changing.



Can you back up your claims that *"All experienced scrollers know that it is a dog of a scroll saw"* ?
Please let us know of your experience with this particular scrollsaw ?

I take offence at your comment as I'm a very experienced scroller and do not share your views so please do not speak for all of us !


----------



## Chippygeoff (3 Aug 2014)

Scrollerman this is not the first time our paths have crossed, you have posted adverse comments in the past on what I have posted on the forum. With everything I write, including the articles I have submitted, it is aimed at the beginner to scroll sawing. As a result I have had hundreds of positive comments and thanks for the help and advice I have given. I have people come to my home to learn the skills required on a regular basis. I have been a scroll saw user since the early 1980s so I feel qualified to answer many of the questions posted on the forum. I also have regular PMs from members asking for advice.

Over this period of time I have used most scroll saws, mostly at exhibitions, retail outlets and visiting many friends who own many different types of scroll saw. I have owned several different scroll saws so again I feel I am qualified to comment.

Obviously you are not that experienced a scroller. You only have to go back and read the post from members who have owned the cheaper machines and the consensus is quite plain to see that the majority are not happy with what they have got. For many it is the only machine they have ever used so they are unable to compare a cheapie with a better machine. There is no way I could produce the work I do on the type of machine that Doris posted about. They are at the lower end of the market, the quality of materials used leaves a lot to be desired.

So in future Scrollerman just keep your mouth shut as you are clearly out of your depth.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Aug 2014)

Handbags at ten paces!!!


----------



## scrimper (3 Aug 2014)

Chippygeoff":on5ove7i said:


> So in future Scrollerman just keep your mouth shut as you are clearly out of your depth.



I don't agree with everything that scrollerman writes but TBH I think that comment is out of order, unkind and unnecessary, everyone is entitled to air their views without being told to shut up! :roll:


----------



## Walney Col (3 Aug 2014)

I see it just sold for £15. Did you buy it Chippygeoff?


----------



## novocaine (4 Aug 2014)

well I hope who ever bought it is happy with it.


----------



## scrimper (4 Aug 2014)

novocaine":1ddklzei said:


> well I hope who ever bought it is happy with it.



We shall probably never know unless it was Doris and she comes back and tells us! However at £15 it has to be worthwhile to someone.


----------



## wizard (4 Aug 2014)

It may have been Doris selling it


----------



## novocaine (4 Aug 2014)

that's a suspicious mind you have there Wizard. 
but a fair comment none the less.


----------



## powertools (4 Aug 2014)

In view of the fact that Doris has not returned to the thread I think you may be right.


----------



## powertools (4 Aug 2014)

Chippygeoff":29qpnggg said:


> Scrollerman this is not the first time our paths have crossed, you have posted adverse comments in the past on what I have posted on the forum. With everything I write, including the articles I have submitted, it is aimed at the beginner to scroll sawing. As a result I have had hundreds of positive comments and thanks for the help and advice I have given. I have people come to my home to learn the skills required on a regular basis. I have been a scroll saw user since the early 1980s so I feel qualified to answer many of the questions posted on the forum. I also have regular PMs from members asking for advice.
> 
> Over this period of time I have used most scroll saws, mostly at exhibitions, retail outlets and visiting many friends who own many different types of scroll saw. I have owned several different scroll saws so again I feel I am qualified to comment.
> 
> ...



I think that the problem is that you assume that all people wanting to take up scroll sawing want be a scrolling tycoon like yourself but most just want a hobby and I feel that your response to scrollerman was out of order I have never seen anybody criticise your helpful posts but you need to understand that not all are trying to achieve the goals you tell us that you achieve for yourself.
I think you owe scrollerman an apology.


----------



## Walney Col (4 Aug 2014)

powertools":35mfhzco said:


> I think that the problem is that you assume that all people wanting to take up scroll sawing want be a scrolling tycoon like yourself but most just want a hobby and I feel that your response to scrollerman was out of order I have never seen anybody criticise your helpful posts but you need to understand that not all are trying to achieve the goals you tell us that you achieve for yourself.
> I think you owe scrollerman an apology.


Well said. =D> 
To issue any flat out definitive statement rather than offer a single person's opinion is always a sticky wicket to bat on and chippygeoff was downright rude about it to boot.


----------



## scrimper (4 Aug 2014)

powertools":1h6kgtux said:


> In view of the fact that Doris has not returned to the thread I think you may be right.



Lol the seller of the saw also came from Essex! :lol:


----------



## Walney Col (4 Aug 2014)

scrimper":o1mbtb0v said:


> powertools":o1mbtb0v said:
> 
> 
> > In view of the fact that Doris has not returned to the thread I think you may be right.
> ...


That's hardly surprising. A 22" throat scroll saw must weigh a ton and I'd not expect a seller to parcel one up and post it.


----------



## Doris (5 Aug 2014)

powertools":2ijhp0d4 said:


> In view of the fact that Doris has not returned to the thread I think you may be right.



Yes sorry I haven't returned to this thread as I had in fact forgotten about it. 

I am sad to say I didn't bid on it in the end as I remember seeing the first 2 posts to this thread and concluded it wasn't worth it and so didn't bid and thought that the thread would then quickly die a sudden death. I was suprised that it then carried on for another 3 pages when I checked it yesterday.

I find the suspicious nature of some users quite amusing. :lol: 



Walney Col":2ijhp0d4 said:


> Also on the plus side it's undoubtedly a brushed motor which means that one of the many £7ish electronic speed controllers will instantly turn it into a variable speed jobbie. Personally I think it's well worth the £15 starting price and I'd even say as high as £25 on the understanding that there _will_ be things you'll want to do to it to bring it up to scratch.
> 
> So the bottom line is if you enjoy tinkering with machinery it may well be worth a punt... and if you don't it probably wont.



What kind of work would be involved in "tinkering" with a scroll saw? I mean can you inprove it by tinkering with it on older saws or can this be done with newer saws too?

I should add that the OH (DTR) is quite happy to do a bit of tinkering on machinary if it involves some form of metalwork or electrical work of course. He recently fixed my Granddad's Burgess bandsaw for a couple of quid after my Dad had neglected it. Wiring in a new switch, replacing the guild wheels, making new knobs etc. Runs much better now. 



Chippygeoff":2ijhp0d4 said:


> Doris. If you do see another saw that takes your eye then please let the forum know and we can advise you on the pros and cons because in all probability one of us probably owns the same saw you are looking at.



I had another quick search yesterday and came across this one. What is the difference between a powered fret saw and a scroll saw btw?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181482125492? ... 1423.l2649


----------



## novocaine (5 Aug 2014)

normally the spelling.  

that one I wouldn't want to deal with, it is designed for a heavier set blade. the undriven top arm will be a pain to set up and it is small. 

keep looking, you will find what you are after.


----------



## scrimper (5 Aug 2014)

Doris":p3svzzk4 said:


> I had another quick search yesterday and came across this one. What is the difference between a powered fret saw and a scroll saw btw?
> 
> [link removed]



I would not consider that one Doris, it's basically not much better than a toy IMHO.

'Tinkering' with a scroll saw could mean not much more than giving it a clean, some oil and a bit of adjustment, by their nature scroll saws don't do that much hard work of get abused as much as other woodworking machines. 

Keep looking and post your 'candidates' here, we will let you know when you find a good 'un'!


----------



## scrimper (5 Aug 2014)

I presume this one is out of your price range? 
[Link removed]
Only they do say open to offers, it's in Essex and it's a well built quality saw, It has Record branding but I understand it was made for them by RBI Hawk a quality US maker.

Variable speed too!


----------



## Walney Col (5 Aug 2014)

Doris":r25ony2m said:


> What kind of work would be involved in "tinkering" with a scroll saw? I mean can you inprove it by tinkering with it on older saws or can this be done with newer saws too?



The sort of tinkering I had in mind falls into to basic categories; 1. replacing worn out parts such as bearings and motor brushes (only really applies to older machines), and 2. upgrading existing features such as improving blower capacity and fitting quick release clamps/dedicated lighting/electronic speed controls etc. It won't be possible to do every modification to every saw on the planet but virtually any saw could be improved one way or another even to the extent of re-balancing the drive train to reduce vibration.



Doris":r25ony2m said:


> I had another quick search yesterday and came across this one. What is the difference between a powered fret saw and a scroll saw btw?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/181482125492? ... 1423.l2649


Most scroll saws use a cam action and linkages to move both arms in unison. But that particular saw uses a vibrating machanism under the table to pull the blade down against built-in the "springyness" of the top arm. Since 99% of your average scroll saw's cutting in done on the downstroke anyway there's nothing particularly wrong with the spring-return idea except that on the up-stroke the blades can flex as the tension reduces which can cause grabbing of the work piece. The other common complaint with vibrating saws is that the electrical coils which are sometimes used to create the pulling action can often overheat... I had one up till recently (of a different brand) and the over heating was so bad I had to run the vacuum under the table not to collect sawdust but to provide a cooling flow if I wanted to work for more than 10 minutes non stop. Apart from that I loved my vibro saw. It was small and light enough to pick up and put in a cupboard after use and it did some half decent work and my daughter still uses it to this day.

Hope some of that helps Doris. I can see why you thought your thread was done and dusted after the first couple of replies but IMO very few things are quite as black and white as those posts portrayed it.


----------



## jonluv (5 Aug 2014)

Hi Doris,
If you can run to the Record saw which Scrimper has put the link to, you will not be disappointed I have the 26 inch version and it is as good as it gets
John


----------



## novocaine (5 Aug 2014)

the vibro saw I worked over for a friend was a real PITA, took a lot of work to get cutting well, it did manage it in the end but the vibes were still pretty bad and the return on the spring wasn't smooth and would jam quite a bit. did put a reverse skip in there to see what would happen, note to all, don't do this. it struggled with all blades that were not wide too at first, we reset the pull of the coils (potentiometer) which helped a lot and a softer top arm (leaf spring from a buggy) made it work well with the jewelry blades she wanted to run.

I'll take your points on board next time I get it dropped on the work bench with the instructions to "make this bloody thing work", although she has since picked up a similar saw to me and is over the moon with it, she can even do jewelry with it apparently lol, she does still use the little one though, as it can be taken to fairs and such.


----------



## Walney Col (5 Aug 2014)

Doris":3c82fhol said:


> My budget is between £50-80, the less the better if possible.



Why is there always someone wanting to triple what a person says they can spend?


----------



## scrimper (5 Aug 2014)

Walney Col":59m26mj9 said:


> Doris":59m26mj9 said:
> 
> 
> > My budget is between £50-80, the less the better if possible.
> ...



Have I actually done any harm by simply bringing a decent saw to a persons attention? Quite often people post here with a budget price of what they wish to spend but then end up paying a little more for a much better saw. The saw is a top range saw for what seems to me to be a pretty decent price and the seller does state open to offers, what is there to lose by looking?

However Doris can quite easily choose to simply ignore my post! I was merely trying offer a little help, I have no connection at all with the seller I just think it's a nice machine.


----------



## novocaine (5 Aug 2014)

scrimper":ri0up4no said:


> Walney Col":ri0up4no said:
> 
> 
> > Doris":ri0up4no said:
> ...



I'd take a punt on that one if I had the beans and didn't have a saw already. leave it a day then see what they will take.

there is also another 22" jobby on ebay right now at 40 quid buy it now, but it's in worchester.


----------



## Walney Col (5 Aug 2014)

I didn't say you'd done any harm. But suggesting a £180 spend when Doris had already said £50 - £80 and "the less the better" isn't exactly helping her find a machine that's within her reach. Now if you'd have found a saw with potential for LESS than her budget I'd have been impressed.


----------



## novocaine (5 Aug 2014)

calm down Col. (yes that phrase makes me wont to hit someone too) the post was made in good intention. no harm no foul. hopefully Doris will be along with another suggestion for a saw soon enough.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Aug 2014)

Maybe it's time to have a new rule for discussion - No mention is to be made of Sex, Politics, Religion or Scroll saws.


----------



## scrimper (5 Aug 2014)

Walney Col":32iskgsv said:


> I didn't say you'd done any harm. But suggesting a £180 spend when Doris had already said £50 - £80 and "the less the better" isn't exactly helping her find a machine that's within her reach. Now if you'd have found a saw with potential for LESS than her budget I'd have been impressed.



If it annoys you that much I will willingly remove the link to the saw though even if it 'hinders' Doris someone else might be interested! I can't really understand why you are making an issue of the post? Doris does not appear to be too bothered by it! :mrgreen:


----------



## scrimper (5 Aug 2014)

phil.p":3crshrow said:


> Maybe it's time to have a new rule for discussion - No mention is to be made of Sex, Politics, Religion or Scroll saws.




Lol I thought scroll sawing was a Religion! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Walney Col (5 Aug 2014)

Let's put it this way... if I told somebody my budget was 50 to 80 and the less the better and they replied with a suggestion that I take a look at something for £180 I'd assume one of three things... either they were deaf and didn't hear me, they didn't really give a monkeys what I could afford they just wanted to voice an opinion, or that scroll sawing was a really expensive and/or snobbish hobby and probably not for me.

I know it's not an expensive hobby (it can't be cos I'm in it) but I've lost count of the number of times hegners and axminsters have been suggested to people who clearly state up front that they're on a tight budget. IMO it does no good and rarely if ever makes the hobby seem accessible. 

£70 Rexon and proud.


----------



## Walney Col (5 Aug 2014)

novocaine":2gfo59m9 said:


> calm down Col.


Col *blushes*


----------



## scrimper (5 Aug 2014)

Walney Col":13bp59g8 said:


> Let's put it this way... if I told somebody my budget was 50 to 80 and the less the better and they replied with a suggestion that I take a look at something for £180 I'd assume one of three things... either they were deaf and didn't hear me, they didn't really give a monkeys what I could afford they just wanted to voice an opinion, or that scroll sawing was a really expensive and/or snobbish hobby and probably not for me.



You really do have a 'bee in your bonnet' about this don't you! I am sure Doris can decide for herself but for the Record I am not deaf but in any case I could read the message even if I was but TBH I think it is a bit insulting to suggest that I don't give a monkeys (to use your words) or be snobbish when all I was doing was trying to offer help.

However I really don't want to keep wasting my time justifying my post to you especially when my advice was meant for someone else so I will let you win the argument and have the last word but I will leave the link in my post in case it is of interest to anyone else.

*(Doris if you read this thread my advice was genuinely made and in good faith and I was trying to help rather than being 'snobbish') *


----------



## Claymore (5 Aug 2014)

phil.p":xjnrfyym said:


> Maybe it's time to have a new rule for discussion - No mention is to be made of Sex, Politics, Religion or Scroll saws.



Have you seen the news today? a Ex MP who retired to become a priest has been accused of sexual assault while teaching a young lady how to work a Scroll Saw! How Very Dare He! :wink:


----------



## Zeddedhed (5 Aug 2014)

This thread has already cost us one member - looks as though scrolling is the new sharpening. Where's Jacob?


----------



## powertools (5 Aug 2014)

Not wishing to throw any more fuel on to the raging fire that this thread has become I will just say that the saw scrimper linked to has been on ebay for several months and a few weeks ago I phoned the seller about it. The picture shows it without a blade fitted and I wanted to know if the lower blade clamp was there and he told me it was missing and I didn't want to go to the hassle of trying to get one from the USA but he did say that he would accept an offer of £90 for it.
For anybody needing a top of the range saw at a bargain price who is prepared to then source the clamp you could not do better.
If the smaller one on ebay at the moment was closer I would bid on that. These Hawk saws are about the best you can get but parts are not available in the uk.


----------



## Claymore (5 Aug 2014)

Regarding spare and missing parts for scroll saws etc It might be worth contacting some of the model engineer groups online to see if any of them wants to make some parts? I know many of them have milling machines etc and Lathes and for something like blade clamps etc then they are very basic bits of metal and those guys would have no problem making them in return for a few quid or maybe they'd like a nice scrolled sign for their workshops? either way it might work out pretty handy for you guys who like to restore the classic scrollsaws etc.
Cheers
Brian


----------



## jonluv (5 Aug 2014)

The new manufacturer will post to UK and the bottom blade holder is 19.95 dollars
John


----------



## Doris (5 Aug 2014)

Claymore":2tzygc2r said:


> Regarding spare and missing parts for scroll saws etc It might be worth contacting some of the model engineer groups online to see if any of them wants to make some parts? I know many of them have milling machines etc and Lathes and for something like blade clamps etc then they are very basic bits of metal and those guys would have no problem making them in return for a few quid or maybe they'd like a nice scrolled sign for their workshops? either way it might work out pretty handy for you guys who like to restore the classic scrollsaws etc.
> Cheers
> Brian



OH is a model engineer. As I have already said I. This thread he repaired my granddads bandsaw for me by machining up new parts for it. However what puts me off of buying the record one linked is not just the price but also the size of it. My current scroll saw has a throat of 16" and this is quite adequate for my needs. I just find the vibration of the thing and the foot not satisfactory.



Walney Col":2tzygc2r said:


> I know it's not an expensive hobby (it can't be cos I'm in it) but I've lost count of the number of times hegners and axminsters have been suggested to people who clearly state up front that they're on a tight budget. IMO it does no good and rarely if ever makes the hobby seem accessible.
> 
> £70 Rexon and proud.



I quite agree. If I could afford a hegner even a second-hand one, I would have bought it by now. However for what I want to use it for I can't justify spending that sort of money on one as it won't be used continuously and its just another tool to add to my list of power tools that I do find useful for my work.



scrimper":2tzygc2r said:


> *(Doris if you read this thread my advice was genuinely made and in good faith and I was trying to help rather than being 'snobbish') *



No offence taken all input I have taken on board and am now regretting not going for the original saw I should add
, after watching several users getting so uptight about the subject. I guess strollers are a passionate bunch.


----------



## scrimper (6 Aug 2014)

powertools":27v9bws7 said:


> Not wishing to throw any more fuel on to the raging fire that this thread has become I will just say that the saw scrimper linked to has been on ebay for several months and a few weeks ago I phoned the seller about it. The picture shows it without a blade fitted and I wanted to know if the lower blade clamp was there and he told me it was missing and I didn't want to go to the hassle of trying to get one from the USA but he did say that he would accept an offer of £90 for it.
> For anybody needing a top of the range saw at a bargain price who is prepared to then source the clamp you could not do better.
> If the smaller one on ebay at the moment was closer I would bid on that. These Hawk saws are about the best you can get but parts are not available in the uk.



That looks to be a good deal if they would accept £90. I realise that Record did not make these but they did put their name on them, perhaps they still have a few spares in their stores? In any case it might be possible to fettle a new lower clamp oneself?


----------



## scrimper (6 Aug 2014)

Doris this one looks similar to the one you posted (it's in Kent) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22inch-scroll ... 3ce5cfaf7e


----------



## martinka (6 Aug 2014)

scrimper":1yse2ywc said:


> I presume this one is out of your price range?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Record-Power- ... 233d945847
> 
> Only they do say open to offers, it's in Essex and it's a well built quality saw, It has Record branding but I understand it was made for them by RBI Hawk a quality US maker.
> ...



Unless there's a few people used the same photo, that one has been up for sale for at least 12 months. I considered it when I was looking for a saw last year but wanted something nearer that I could see first. I reckon a quick wipe over with a rag would make it more saleable.


----------



## scrimper (6 Aug 2014)

martinka":j9qs16yh said:


> scrimper":j9qs16yh said:
> 
> 
> > I presume this one is out of your price range?
> ...



Yes that is odd! it's covered in thick dust, surely it would be sensible to give it a quick clean before taking the photo and it would more likely sell! One could argue that if they could not be bothered to give it a clean would they be any more bothered to help if one had a problem with the sale process?

Also Powertools said that in his enquiry about the saw the seller told him the lower blade clamp was missing, one would think they should mention this in their ebay listing especially as the saw cannot be used without it!


----------

